# Kahr PM9 Black Rose



## heritage1909 (Apr 3, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can purchase a Kahr PM9 Black Rose at a decent price?
I will not pay retail which I know is $1049.


----------



## troygwin (Apr 3, 2011)

heritage1909 said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase a Kahr PM9 Black Rose at a decent price?
> I will not pay retail which I know is $1049.


I have 2 PM9s (one for me and one for the wife). I purchased her a black rose edition and it's only been fired once at the range (not even broken in yet). Racking the slide was a bit harder than she was interested in and the black rose has just sat in my safe since. If you're interested in it shoot me an email at [email protected].

Troy


----------



## AZJohn (Apr 10, 2011)

*Black Rose*

PM sent to Troy


----------



## heritage1909 (Apr 3, 2009)

Bud's is getting me one for $859. Hard to beat their price. Very good deal on the Kahr PM9 Black Rose.


----------

